# Greece - Uk removals



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello all, due to the crisis I am making escape plans to go back to the UK (something I always said I would never do but needs must when the devil drives as they say)
:focus: I am looking for a cheap way to ship my furniture/general household goods to the UK. I have found some firms than do this kind of thing and been shocked by the prices. Does anyone know of a cheap alternative? we are not talking about a large amount of stuff and we would consider selling or donating some of our gear if it means a cheaper transport. the essentials are a computer / fridge / washing machine, oven a bed and 2 couches - plus assorted bricabrac. 
so far the quotes I have gotten are almost the same price as buying new stuff in the uk! 
the firms I have found all do the "deluxe" move where they pack for you ,ahip your stuff in its own container even if you dont fill it etc etc but I cant find a "bare bones" quote 

Any Ideas?
thanks
Joe


----------



## PVA (Nov 20, 2011)

GR Joe said:


> Hello all, due to the crisis I am making escape plans to go back to the UK (something I always said I would never do but needs must when the devil drives as they say)
> :focus: I am looking for a cheap way to ship my furniture/general household goods to the UK. I have found some firms than do this kind of thing and been shocked by the prices. Does anyone know of a cheap alternative? we are not talking about a large amount of stuff and we would consider selling or donating some of our gear if it means a cheaper transport. the essentials are a computer / fridge / washing machine, oven a bed and 2 couches - plus assorted bricabrac.
> so far the quotes I have gotten are almost the same price as buying new stuff in the uk!
> the firms I have found all do the "deluxe" move where they pack for you ,ahip your stuff in its own container even if you dont fill it etc etc but I cant find a "bare bones" quote
> ...


Dear Joe

I would be happy to share removal/relocation contacts etc and other more detailed information that you have requested but I would prefer to do it through private email in respect of the forum guidelines. /SNIP/

Kind Regards
PVA


Posts: 3 Top


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PVA said:


> Dear Joe
> 
> I would be happy to share removal/relocation contacts etc and other more detailed information that you have requested but I would prefer to do it through private email in respect of the forum guidelines. /SNIP/
> Have a good evening.
> ...


in response to GR Joe's request, if you can personally recommend a company which you have used, or which has a good reputation locally, with which you have no personal or business connections then please do so on the forum - this forum is all about helping each other out, and if the info is not of any help to GR Joe it might be to future posters


----------



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> in response to GR Joe's request, if you can personally recommend a company which you have used, or which has a good reputation locally, with which you have no personal or business connections then please do so on the forum - this forum is all about helping each other out, and if the info is not of any help to GR Joe it might be to future posters


I have tried to post my email and the site wont let me - how do I do so?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GR Joe said:


> I have tried to post my email and the site wont let me - how do I do so?


you can't - it's against forum guidelines

even if you managed to it would be deleted to stop you getting spammed - much safer to use the Private Message facility which is automatically activated sometime after you have made 5 good posts


----------



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

5 good posts? good meaning what -approved by someone?


----------



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you can't - it's against forum guidelines
> 
> even if you managed to it would be deleted to stop you getting spammed - much safer to use the Private Message facility which is automatically activated sometime after you have made 5 good posts


by my count I have made 7 posts on the site - when will I be able to use private messages?

nevermind - it just started working


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GR Joe said:


> by my count I have made 7 posts on the site - when will I be able to use private messages?


Have patience.....it will activate automatically soon. Please keep posting though, I'm sure others will find the info you have contributed useful


----------



## corfiot (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Joe, I just sent you a private message.


----------



## Herbert (Jan 15, 2010)

*Removals*

are very good and quite cost-effective since they don't charge you for a whole container, they just charge you for the volume you use. Also they go by road rather than by sea which is much better. Where are you based in Greece?

There are also lots of man-and-van type operators who also go by road rather than sea - one of those guys might be OK too (if you trust them).

Good luck!


----------

